
Instantly download any song Without knowing the name of the song - yask123
http://iyask.me/Instant-Music-Downloader/
======
gus_massa
The submission title sounds like a new music store clone, but if I understand
correctly this is a python program were you type a part of the lyric and the
programs try to identify the complete song and download the complete mp3.

If this description interpretation is true, you should change your approach.

1) Pick a catchy title like "Machine learning program to identify and download
a song (in Python)" Edit the title until it's true and sounds nicely.

2) Write a blog post about it, discuss some common problems, tech stack,
heuristics, problems with songs in other languages, most difficult to
distinguish songs, too recent hits.

3) Later, write another post about the name in a string to mp3 download
conversion. Problems with alternative versions, singers, editions, ...

An interesting problem with a nice solution usually makes a good blog post
with more points here.

